# Which city will be hiring more in the next few years, Weymouth or Quincy?



## CAG0625 (May 3, 2007)

I just got off active duty and currently have residency in Boston. I am thinking about moving to Weymouth or Quincy and I am wondering if anyone knows if either one will be hiring a lot in the next few years. Any info will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## redsox03 (Jan 6, 2007)

Take the military make-up CS exam. Being a vet and having recidency in Boston, you should have a good shot in Boston.


----------



## CAG0625 (May 3, 2007)

I already took the CS exam back in May. I am just not sure that I want to stay in the city.


----------



## bgwin (Feb 6, 2007)

I know for a fact that Weymouth does not hire often and they put one in that graduated in July...


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2007)

Quincy will be hiring 15-20 next year, then another 10-20 in 2-3 years.


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

The great city of Taunton, home to crystal clear drinking water, will be hiring 3-4 new officers this fall. All candidates will be coming off minority lists, as requested by the chief. This "selective" process was created to advance the call for diversity.


----------



## ArchAngel2 (Oct 11, 2005)

quincy 25-40 in the next three years or so, WOW


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2007)

kojack1 said:


> quincy 25-40 in the next three years or so, WOW


Thanks to PERAC for killing the Brockton Plan.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

_This "selective" process was created to advance the call for diversity._

so Boston's not the only one practicing flawed social engineering :-(

didn't Quincy officially become a city 10 years ago ?

staying out of Boston might keep a cop away from some of the riff-raff , but my guess is Quincy still deals with allot of the same stuff.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2007)

pahapoika said:


> didn't Quincy officially become a city 10 years ago ?


119 years ago.










The dates are;

1625 - First settled.

1640 - Incorporated as part of the Town of Braintree.

1792 - Incorporated as the Town of Quincy.

1888 - Incorporated as the City of Quincy.



pahapoika said:


> staying out of Boston might keep a cop away from some of the riff-raff , but my guess is Quincy still deals with allot of the same stuff.


That would be an understatement.


----------



## Kem25 (Aug 7, 2007)

Delta784 said:


> Quincy will be hiring 15-20 next year, then another 10-20 in 2-3 years.


thats alot more than Weymouth will be hiring.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

pahapoika said:


> didn't Quincy officially become a city 10 years ago ?
> quote]
> 
> Weymouth became a city not too long ago.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2007)

Barbrady said:


> Weymouth became a city not too long ago.


Weymouth is still a town, they just have a mayoral government with town councilors.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

_didn't Quincy officially become a city 10 years ago ?_ 
119 years ago.

o.k. what was i thinking 

thought Quincy had hit some milestone a few years back. ( old age is kicking in )


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> Weymouth is still a town, they just have a mayoral government with town councilors.


10-4, I stand corrected.


----------

